# Beauty in the corn row



## inTempus (Aug 30, 2009)

From today:


----------



## max3k (Aug 31, 2009)

nice shot!


----------



## PhotoXopher (Aug 31, 2009)

Kinda looks like you walked up on her while she was peeing, love the lighting though!


----------



## inTempus (Aug 31, 2009)

You guys and your peeing fetishes.  

The lighting is a 580EX II on a remote shoe cord being held by a buddy.  It's about 2ft to camera right and about 1ft above the camera.


----------

